# Car Audio Nationals FINALS - Sept 20-21 Atlanta



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Car Audio Nationals is pleased to announce that its final event of the season, a culmination of prestigious car audio sound quality competition prize money shows, will take place at the Georgia International Convention Center on September 20-21, 2008. CAN is the ONLY car audio sound quality sanctioning organization that awards its winners with a cash-prize pay-out, and we will be doing it once again in Atlanta, Georgia the third weekend of September.

ALL THREE Organizations will be there. We will have IASCA, MECA. and USACi 3X events.

Car Audio Nationals is open to ALL Competitors. You do NOT need to competing in one of our qualifying events. It is basically our version of a Top 30 Event. So if you like the Top 30 Format and want some top notch judges, this should be fun.

Competitors:
Andy Jones
Benjamin D. Sales
Brett Nekler
Brian Mays
Chris Pate
Darren A Alcorn
Daryl Trammel
Dave Brooks
Eddie DeJesus
Eric Parker
Jeff Kidwell
Joe Karpus
John Marsh
julius pyles
Kentus Abraham
Kirk Proffitt
Lee Chavers
Mark Eldridge
Matt Roberts
Micah A. Boozer
Milton Fisher
Randy Eddy
Rick Sellers
Robert Petty
Robert S Riles
Ron Baker
Steven Head (Civic)



Judges:
Iasca
Sound/Install Shazad Rahaman
Sound/Install Tim Brown
Sound/Install Allison Brown

MECA David Hogan
MECA Kirt Proffitt
MECA Adam Gladen

CAN Richard Clark
CAN Bryan Wilkernson
CAN Micah S.
CAN Rich I.
CAN Dave MacKinnon
CAN Bob Johan

Usaci Ben Vollmer
Usaci Rick Sellers


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Bump for this weekend!! Good luck to all!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Wish I could make this.


----------



## ccwild (Jul 4, 2008)

I just got back from this event... It was a nice show


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

results?


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I wish I could have made this too. I want to hear the results


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Ron Baker won...beat Mark by 20 pts.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

What about other positions?

And photos???


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Dunno, was just on the phone with Matt Roberts and that's what he told me.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess Ron Baker got his tuning taken care of..... Thats awesome!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

or Mark lost his  I'm surprised more people have not come on here to give us some real results. I know who took first, but what about the list mang??


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

no kidding.

inquiring minds want to know!!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Guess who tuned the car last week?



CAMSHAFT said:


> I guess Ron Baker got his tuning taken care of..... Thats awesome!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pics & results, please.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

One Seat 

Competitor Name	Total Score	Lowest Score	Highest Score	Revised Score
Scott Ward	1850	208	357	1285
Joe Karpus	1824	217	343	1264
Kurt Proffit	1778	214	331	1233
Jonathan Denton	1800	251	352	1197
David Brooks	1742	220	328	1194
Robert Petty	1702	218	345	1139
Jeff Kidwell	1643	214	341	1088
Scott Paterson	1645	239	324	1082
Randy Eddy	1596	220	334	1042
Andy Jones	1569	206	337	1026
Matt Roberts	1533	202	331	1000
Rick Sellers	1403	165	266	972
Lee Chavers	1393	189	285	919


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Two Seats 

Competitor Name	Total Score	Lowest Score	Highest Score	Revised Score
Ron Baker	1793	196	355	1242
Mark Eldridge	1825	250	353	1222
Steven Head	1619	207	327	1085
Daryl Trammell	1406	61	320	1025
John Marsh	1387	112	293	982
Eddie DeJesus	1320	85	304	931
David Hay	1296	87	291	918
Andy Jones	1282	93	316	873


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

More pics coming soon. Still trying to figure out what day of the week it is. And put the brain back together.


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

BenVollmer said:


> More pics coming soon.


Where is the first round of pics?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

FloridaSPL.com said:


> Where is the first round of pics?


lol. I thought the same thing.



congrats to Jonathan for his finish. I’m sure he’ll be living that up for a few more weeks.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

haha, you definitely know it.

to be honest, one thing that I've gotten from competing with the guys that I do is none of us like beating someone whose car isn't 100% on. I worked my ass off getting the car sounding where I thought it was good (only to be given several areas to work on after the show  ) so I'll take the win from putting out the hard work, but there were people competing that were having equipment problems or still recovering from rebuilds. I'm enjoying how well I did, but I'm in no way sitting on my laurels. World finals is coming up soon, and there are a lot of guys that don't need sleep that will be prepping for it.


----------



## Scott P (Sep 9, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> haha, you definitely know it.
> 
> to be honest, one thing that I've gotten from competing with the guys that I do is none of us like beating someone whose car isn't 100% on. I worked my ass off getting the car sounding where I thought it was good (only to be given several areas to work on after the show  ) so I'll take the win from putting out the hard work, but there were people competing that were having equipment problems or still recovering from rebuilds. I'm enjoying how well I did, but I'm in no way sitting on my laurels. World finals is coming up soon, and there are a lot of guys that don't need sleep that will be prepping for it.


I fixed my hole. . .


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

you bringing it to boaz?


----------



## Scott P (Sep 9, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> you bringing it to boaz?


not unless you know a REALLY good divorce attorney.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

hey thumper, you got a build log man?? I wanna check out your audio performance machine mang!! lol


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

How was this show overall compared to NOPI? Lots of cars, events?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

BigRed said:


> hey thumper, you got a build log man?? I wanna check out your audio performance machine mang!! lol


short build:
http://forum.sounddomain.com/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/1370104/page/1#Post1370104


long build:
http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24984&highlight=accord


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Guess who tuned the car last week?


I heard Mr Roberts was in it after Tulsa.....I think.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

FloridaSPL.com said:


> How was this show overall compared to NOPI? Lots of cars, events?


Smaller and Better.  Less crap cars. More higher quality cars. I missed some of the outside space myself. Bob, Jay and Nathan did an awesome job on this show in the time that they had. It was very good. Foot traffic was heave Sat and lighter on Sun. As were the cars in attendence.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Congrats Jonathan!!! I'll be down this weekend in boaz to get the full lowdown!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Ron made a special trip down south last weekend too.



CAMSHAFT said:


> I heard Mr Roberts was in it after Tulsa.....I think.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Ron made a special trip down south last weekend too.


Very nice sir!!


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

www.caraudionationals.com/photos/2008

Thanks to Keith T for the pics!!


----------



## ccwild (Jul 4, 2008)

Can someone tell me the Guy's name who had the Acura (dark grey I think).
He told me his name but I can't remember. I wanted to thank him again for letting me audition his system.

I also have some pics from the show that I can post later


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Was it the one with all the Zapco amps? 

If so, that was Kirk Proffitt.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

if it was a newer 4 door with the factory deck, that was Kirk.

if it was a 2 door with an alpine 205 dvd player, that was Robert, from Team SoundDomain.

Both guys and stereos are great.

I was outside.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ Use your prize money to come to Boaz.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

no prize money for 4th, just 1st through 3rd.

I'm going to be at Boaz.


----------



## ccwild (Jul 4, 2008)

Thumper26 said:


> if it was a 2 door with an alpine 205 dvd player, that was Robert, from Team SoundDomain.


Yea, thats the one.... Well Robert thanks again for the listen.


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

I had a great time and it was so nice to meet everyone. Ben Vollmer certainly did an outstanding job as did the Floyd's for the IASCA portion and all of the judges I found to be very professional. I competed for my first time this past weekend (IASCA and MECA) and I was more than pleased with my results. I look forward to competing more and getting to meet more of you at upcoming events.

Thanks again for a great weekend!


----------



## Ttowncls (Apr 14, 2008)

ccwild said:


> Yea, thats the one.... Well Robert thanks again for the listen.



You're very welcome. I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

All of the organizations results are now up. 

http://caraudionationals.com/tags/Results/default.aspx

Photos there as well.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Rick Sellers said:


> Competitors:
> Andy Jones
> Benjamin D. Sales
> Brett Nekler
> ...


Brian Mays, I recognize that name from the 300M forum I frequent. Man does he have one of the sweetest 300M's around today. His system seems a little basic and straightforward but if he were to get more serious on the sound side of things he would have a truly sweet show car all around. 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2165528
http://www.carster.com/cgi/profile.cgi?profile_id=15222&car_id=1259

Anyway, CONGRATS to all the guys in the top. CAN is somewhat new to me but it is great to see that the comp scene is still alive.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

congrats dave brooks for meca best of show!


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Man I hate that Dave Brooks guy . 

When I saw him at Elite Summer Nationals he "accidentally" had his seat heater on man talking about litin a fire under someone's ass a seat heater in August in South Carolina heat


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Ask old David Brooks about the fun I had with him... It will make seat heaters look very innocent... We pranked him good.


----------



## Scott P (Sep 9, 2007)

BenVollmer said:


> Ask old David Brooks about the fun I had with him... It will make seat heaters look very innocent... We pranked him good.


Truly one of, if not, the funniest moments of the whole weekend


----------

